# Blood oranges , ideas for a recipe ?



## Green-Lobster (14/8/13)

Hello . I can get my hands on 12 litre box for 12 dollars at the local grocers . Is an Australian product sunraysia . This got me thinking can i make a alcholic orange drink ie ,like a fanta that kicks . Im all stocked up on cider last few barrels nearly done and was looking for next project .
Im happy for it to be dry . Even bone dry . I likes me cider that way . Should i just treat it like Apple juice ?
cheers .


----------



## Bizier (14/8/13)

I've fermented orange juice. It was not pretty. 

I'd suggest something with the rinds using another base and just drink the juice.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/8/13)

Dont think orange ferments succesfully..maybe you could make orangcillo out of them.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limoncello


----------



## Green-Lobster (14/8/13)

Right then . Thanks for the prompt replies . That puts that flash of inspiration to bed . Not a big fan of limoncello . Was thinking ,never seen an alcopop orange drink other than vodka and orange udl style or cointreau.
well then looks like soda stream and vodka with a blood orange dash . things aren`t turning out to bad after all . Quickest brew ever


----------



## Airgead (15/8/13)

Yeah... the only juice that always tastes foul when you ferment it is citrus. I find that adding the zest to a brew gives you a nice citrus flavour without the horrible off juice flavour.

Must give limoncello a try some day.

Cheers
Dave

Edited because I can't spell


----------



## GalBrew (15/8/13)

You could make a crapload of Belgian Wit.


----------



## JDW81 (15/8/13)

Blood orange marmalade.


----------



## Airgead (15/8/13)

Now you're talking.


----------



## JDW81 (15/8/13)

Awesome on toasted sourdough with fresh made butter.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/8/13)

That would be nice.


----------



## Bridges (15/8/13)

+1 Bring on the marmalade I use this recipe (pretty much) orange, grapefruit, orange with champagne (or sparkling chardonnay pinot noir Go AUS!) Any citrus you like always comes up great.


----------



## New_guy (25/8/13)

Limoncello is easy 

A blood orange version would be great 

Zest you blood oranges and steep the zest in alcohol for 1 month
Strain liquid - you will find all colur is drained from zest into alcohol

Add alcohol to a sugar water mix (50:50) to achieve your preferred finished abv


----------



## bullsneck (25/8/13)

I've made JAO Mead with blood orange. Yet to taste it though.


----------



## Josh (26/8/13)

I've used Blood Oranges in Witbier before to good effect. Peel and juice in very late in the boil.


----------



## manticle (26/8/13)

I've added blood oranges to an aged sour/funked old ale with roeselare.
Food wise for bulk stuff I would look at marmalade and/or sorbet. Can't go past fresh juice for a couple of days either


----------



## Arghonaut (26/8/13)

I've made alcoholic lemonade a few times, zest and juice of 30 - 40 lemons for a 23l batch, bit of ginger, sugar and honey to 1045 - 1050,boil it for 20 mins, I use whatever ale yeast I have going, crash chill at around 1.015, let it naturally carb in the keg,then keep it cool so it doesn't ferment out. Delicious, I could see a blood orange / lemon mix being really tasty.


----------



## Weizguy (26/8/13)

+1 for sorbet. My admin officer at work has expressed interest in testing some orangcillo, if anyone makes some.


----------



## bradmccoy (18/9/13)

Good for cocktails.


----------



## bradmccoy (18/9/13)

... if you're into that sort of thing.

... not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Forever Wort (18/9/13)

I like a good cocktail after beating the shuttlecock about.


----------



## garyhead.design (18/9/13)

Sam Calagione’s Blood Orange Hefeweizen, If it's good enough for the Dogfish Head Brew Pub, then why the hell not.

I've got the recipe in a book I bought from the bar, it uses the zest and some flesh, I've always wanted to give it a try and never got around to it

I'm sure it would be easy to find with a smidge of googling


----------



## garyhead.design (18/9/13)

Found it

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/beer-recipes-how-to-home-brew-hefeweizen#slide-2


----------



## Jace89 (18/9/13)

I have a recipe that I have made a few times based off Sam Calagione’s Blood Orange Hefeweizen, I've put my own little tweaks into it but you can tell I have pinched his idea!

Anyways I'll link you to my blog post as it's much easier then re-typing it: link to my blood orange recipe

I really suggest using a Belgian Witbier style strain, or even T58 will work well at right temps. Anyways I hope it can inspire some thoughts!


----------



## Judanero (18/9/13)

This is on my to do list:



*All Grain HomeBrew Recipe for a Belgian Black IPA flavored with Blood Orange*
*Profile*: Dark, creamy, and citrusy with a hop kick and Belgian flare. A homebrew that draws attention with a medley of interesting and exotic flavors.
*Ingredients:*

*Malts*
11.5 lbs 2-Row Pale Malt
12 oz. Carafa III De-Bittered Black Malt
12 oz. Flaked Oats
8 oz. Biscuit Malt
8 oz. Crystal 70
4 oz. Crystal 120
*Hops*
1 oz. Chinook 13%a, 60 minutes
1 oz. Citra 11%a, 30 minutes
1/2 oz. Amarillo 8%a, 30 minutes
1/2 oz. Amarillo 8%a, at flameout
*Other*
Juice from 24 fresh squeezed blood oranges
Zest from 4 blood oranges
*Yeast*: Wyeast 3522 Belgian Ardennes or White Labs WLP550 Belgian Ale
*Dry-Hop*: 1 oz. Amarillo

*Instructions:*
Mash all grains for 1 hour at 152 degrees.
Sparge at 170 degrees.
One hour boil with hop regimen above.
Stir in blood orange juice and zest at flameout with final Amarillo hops.
Ferment at 65-68 degrees.
Rack to keg or secondary and dry hop for 7-10 days.
Rack to keg or secondary and age for 4-5 weeks.


----------

